# best way to secure water jugs in bow



## fishlake (Dec 10, 2012)

I'm taking my 14' Hyside down the Grand pretty soon. For balance I need to get weight in the bow and the easiest thing is water jugs. But what's the best way to make sure they don't jump up and down in waves? There's going to be a front passenger and I've seen some pretty bad bruises from floppy water jugs.


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

I run a table over mine, and my passenger rides on top..
Strapping them down to a floor can be a good option.

There is a strong possibility that you will need that space for something else too, so keep in mind other ways to move weight forward. 

You also don't HAVE to take that much water, like you do on trips like Cataract.
This winter we took one-two water jugs per boat , and a Katadyn pump style filter, filled jugs at phantom, and only pumped a few times.

Have an awesome trip down there!


----------



## wildh2onriver (Jul 21, 2009)

I use a drop bag with a table over it and 4-2 1/2 gal scepter containers. If I have no passengers, I put my everything bag up front to keep weight slightly heavy in front.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## QuietHunter (Jun 8, 2010)

I glued a D ring to the floor up front, and another on the inside up high. I slightly suspend the water to the high ring with one strap, and run another from top to bottom if I am worried about jug or jugs flopping. 

The dynamic weight of water up front is a great help. 
Having a passenger is better than water. 5 gallons of water is going to weigh 45 lbs. Having a 170 lb passenger who can crash the bow will be more effective. It could be that you just need to secure the water near the front in which case the other methods mentioned work well. If off the bow, then tie a piece of webbing to the floor and either strap, or biner to the webbing. 
I could probably set it up and show pictures using a 14' Hyside with the new style floor, or a 16' Hyside with the lace in.


----------



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

DRE water jug/ rocket slings. I put d rings on the angles panels inside of the bow to secure one end of the sling and the other on the frame. I also run a strap through the webbing on the bttom of the sling through the floor lacing, a bailing hole or a dring glued on the floor depending on the boat. Works great, keeps them to the sides, keeps them from bouncing for the most part and is also a good quick stash spot for the passengers small stuff that doesnt want to blow away or roll around on the floor.


----------



## readNrun (Aug 1, 2013)

If you have rail space up front I highly recommend water bricks. They are absolutely awesome for their flexibility for strapping options. The only downside is that they don't dispense that great but I've been very happy with them for all of our trips. 

http://www.waterbrick.org/shop/


----------



## David L (Feb 13, 2004)

On my 14' Hyside I lay a large water jug down on its side onto each front corner of my frame.


----------



## PhilipJFry (Apr 1, 2013)

I have a 65qt cooler in the front bay of my frame. in a drop bag. I place a water jug on either side of it, with a paco over the top for passsengers. that works well for me. Mileage may vary.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2010)

On my 12 foot RMR I have enough space under my frame cross members to mount two 2 1/2 gallon water jugs under them front and or back. A strap around each handle, one loop strap mounted to where the thwart would attach normally, if you were using them. This keeps the weight low in the boat. I pull them tight against the cooler or dry box and they stay put. Very easy in and out when water is needed. If you wanted to mount five gallon jugs the same way on their sides two D rings each glued to the side of the jugs would work just well as the handle.


----------



## fishlake (Dec 10, 2012)

Lots of great ideas, thanks everyone! I went with the D-ring on the floor close to the bow for now.


----------

